# I want a pink university stripe and a red oxford.



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The ecru thread really highlights the fact there just isn't much variety in the bb ocbd family, which for me is either blue, pink, or a blue university stripe, and occasionally red university stripe. I can't imagine why BB doesn't make a pink uni, or a red oxford. Personally, I am not crazy about the particular shade of red used in the stripe as a solid color and would prefer something less maroon and more red. Anyway, seems like a no brainer to me. So what do you all say, yeah or nay. (I suspect that one of the reasons may be that the must iron ocbd is already a loss leader.)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just pulled out all my uni-stripes ocbds from storage this past weekend. For the unusual uni-stipe colors like pink and purple I "stoop" to wearing PRL ocbds with the little horsey. Not great with a tie, but just right for casual stuff. I've got a few of LE's unusually colored solid ocbds as well - lilac, mint green, "dirt".


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

You might check the selections at Mercer...


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Brooks does have these garment dyed Supima oxfords right now in their Regular and Extra-Slim fits (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Id=1470784&Parent_Id=297&default_color=White# & https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#). They are only in sport shirt sizing and have a logo, but they might be something you'd be interested in.

I'm not a fan. I'll stick with the classics for oxfords.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I know what you mean regarding the shade of red used by some shirtmakers. A lady friend complained that the red university stripe from L.L. Bean had a dull appearance about it: almost a brown. I did keep the blue and red university striped shirts from BB. Perhaps you should consider Mercer.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

As has been noted on another thread, I really wish they would bring back the yellow uni-stripe at BB. But, I think the OP is right--the must iron ocbd is probably a lost leader these days and a nod to their storied and iconic tradition. BB clearly is only interested in offering variety in the non-iron shirts. Since we don't have a Brooks Bros. where I live...I don't see that many people wearing their shirts. For those of you in larger metro areas...do you see the masses wearing gobs of the non-iron stuff? I would assume so given their prominence everywhere from BB to LE.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> For those of you in larger metro areas...do you see the masses wearing gobs of the non-iron stuff?


Unless someone is wearing their shirt inside out, isn't it kind of hard to tell?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^^
Not terribly. The non-irons tend to not have wrinkles. They never have starch...yet hold a sharp crease. They look pretty much the same at the end of the day as they did at the beginning. Etc. A must iron ocbd is pretty easy to spot if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> The non-irons tend to not have wrinkles. They never have starch...yet hold a sharp crease. They look pretty much the same at the end of the day as they did at the beginning.


Yes. Of course.

So to clarify, isn't it kind of hard to tell without a) touching the shirt to determine the starch content or b) observing the shirt throughout the entire day to detect a disproportionately low degree of wrinkling relative to the wearer's level of activity.

In larger metro areas, that kind of interest in somebody's clothes could get you into some trouble.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

Though the variety of OCBDs is the same across all the must-iron BB fits, the extra-slim has a slightly wider selection of other offerings. Nothing like that of the non-irons, but it's something. 

Of course more variety in the OCBDs would be great. I'd like to see a green uni stripe - seems like that could be keen.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking for more seasonal colors in check or windowpane.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm looking for more seasonal colors in check or windowpane.


Orvis has some very nice looking shirts; if you can tolerate sport shirt sizing.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Tying this in to the boring clothes thread, I'm OK with limited options, to some extent. My OCBD rotation consists of almost entirely blue, white, or blue/white stripe. I have one red/white stripe, and that's it. I'm thinking of adding a solid yellow (although a yellow/white stripe is preferable, to incorporate yet another thread). I'm a pretty boring guy. But I must admit, it would be nice to have a signature wacky color. A green/white stripe, or a solid purple, or something. A shirt that no one else has. I wouldn't wear it often, but just enough to shake things up, you know? Just often enough to prove the people who think I'm boring wrong. 

Lands' End (where I buy my OCBDs) is the same way. They offer a lot more variety in the non-iron (including, recently, the aforementioned green/white stripe). They really seem to push non-iron, too. But the non-iron coating loses what makes an OCBD great: the softness. I guess you already know this, though. 

-k


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I haven't looked for one on the store shelves lately, but RLP used to make a kind of "brick red" ocbd. I bought one a few years ago on sale at, if I recall, a local Dillards, and its color is still holding up pretty well. In fact, I still pick up a few compliments on its unique color when I do occasionally wear it (its a "tad" small for me right now).


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another boring clothes fan here. Perhaps there isn't much demand for such items. One of the appeals of the OCBD is the consistency of the look. White, blue, and university stripe cover the bases for me.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

sjk said:


> Yes. Of course.
> 
> So to clarify, isn't it kind of hard to tell without a) touching the shirt to determine the starch content or b) observing the shirt throughout the entire day to detect a disproportionately low degree of wrinkling relative to the wearer's level of activity.
> 
> In larger metro areas, that kind of interest in somebody's clothes could get you into some trouble.


And anywhere else for that matter:icon_smile:! Just takes a well-trained eye in such matters. Just looking for a general idea...obviously some you can't tell without inspection and that obviously would not be cool. Most true oxford cloth shirts (not pinpoint) tend to be must iron. Except for LL Bean and Brooks (something Cool) line I haven't seen many non-iron ocbds.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Gitman makes a pink and white university stripe OCBD. And the one Mercer offers looks very nice, indeed. As with the rest of the "good stuff," you have to look around a bit to find what you want.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

What I'd really like to add to the old rotation is a "fun shirt" with patches of solid or uni-stripe oxford in different colors for the various panels of the shirt.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

No doubt these things can be had. Hamilton for instance makes what looks to be a very nice looking and rare red oxford, https://www.hamilton1883.com/our_shirts/red_oxford.html
I just wish the mothership would offer a little more variety.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

You could have them custom made. I know Philips Boyne sells oxford cloth in both solid wine and pink university stripe. Only $6.50 per yard for cuts, too. Acorn also sells a pink bengal (a bit wider stripes than university) oxford. It's a little more expensive, but the cloth is finer and softer (while still being a true oxford).


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just saw a yellow stripe - maybe LL Bean?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I found a PRL pink university stripe ocbd (classic fit) for $34 @ T.J. Maxx tonight. :icon_smile:


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

jhcam8 said:


> I just saw a yellow stripe - maybe LL Bean?


All the oxfords are "wrinkle-resistant." The horror.:mad2:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Blast from the past thread. I would like a fire red OCBD, just for Texans and Rockets games


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm looking for more seasonal colors in check or windowpane.


If you feel like blowing $120 on a shirt, you could get Chris Schafer to make you some. He is making me a few tattersall oxfords right now.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe it's my minimalist roots showing, but I can't sympathize with wanting pink uni-stripes and red oxfords. When in the world would you wear these things? I don't wear all the OCBD colors as it is. As a sallow-skinned fellow I cannot do the yellow or pink, and I choose not to do the white because they're too hard to keep clean in the long run. So I wear blue, blue-stripe, red-stripe, ecru. I could wear only blue for the rest of my life and be happy. This is America, not England or Italy: variety is what ties are for.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Blast from the past thread. I would like a fire red OCBD, just for Texans and Rockets games


The only thing I could think of would be Gap's Modern Oxford. Last I was in there, they had some in real red (not yarn-dyed). But they are only worth it on discount, the sizes are S-M-L-XL, and the collar is short with almost no roll at all.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

If you want a solid red one, Rit dye will work.

Oxford has comfort advantages, but i bet you could find a solid red corduroy, twill, or flannel, for the same overall effect.

Traditionally, the beauty of oxford cloth is the visual texture and muted color from the combination of colored and white yarns.

But I still like the BB garment dyed oxfords from a couple of years ago. Gitman Vintage had them too.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I commiserate with the OP. When I was a youth, red uni stripe and blue uni stripe were _de rigeur._ Obviously these styles still are available from BB. However, having embraced all things pink, lilac, and yellow, I find that I would love to have more selection in my uni stripes. I was able to obtain from the exchange a yellow uni stripe in great condition but a pink would be outstanding. Unfortunately my budget does not allow for Mercer and Sons at this time 

There does seem to be a demand but availability isn't there in major OTR operations like BB, at least not in "Must Iron".


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm up for a pink-and-white u-stripe. Mercer and Gitman have them, Individualized has from time to time. Several years ago I had Brooks make up some of the secondary colors (lavender, melon, lavender-and-white u-stripe, pink-and-white check), but I find I rarely reach for them. The lavender-and-white looks grey-and-white. Similarly, yelllow-and-white looks to me like ecru. So, I stick with blue, white, pink, and the two u-stripes. The others are like navy blue chinos or grey shoes.


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

Land's End offers a Pink U-stripe here:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Essential said:


> Land's End offers a Pink U-stripe here:


...with a dinky collar.

You might .


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Essential. I am on it!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Charles, don't do it! I was a big time supporter of LE HPs until I ordered the blue unistripe. I didn't want to believe what everyone was saying about the collars having shrunk dramatically. As soon as I opened the package, my heart sank and I immediately drove to Sears and returned it.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> The ecru thread really highlights the fact there just isn't much variety in the bb ocbd family, which for me is either blue, pink, or a blue university stripe, and occasionally red university stripe. I can't imagine why BB doesn't make a pink uni, or a red oxford. Personally, I am not crazy about the particular shade of red used in the stripe as a solid color and would prefer something less maroon and more red. Anyway, seems like a no brainer to me. So what do you all say, yeah or nay. (I suspect that one of the reasons may be that the must iron ocbd is already a loss leader.)


From what I know about retail, I can't imagine that anything that Brooks Brothers sells is a loss leader, particularly not the must iron OCBD. Brooks could easily push the price of that item up as the competition (Mercer Bros., O'Connells, etc.) are all priced higher.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> You might check the selections at Mercer...


x2 Well Said.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

blue suede shoes said:


> From what I know about retail, I can't imagine that anything that Brooks Brothers sells is a loss leader, particularly not the must iron OCBD. Brooks could easily push the price of that item up as the competition (Mercer Bros., O'Connells, etc.) are all priced higher.


I would hardly call OTR BB competition for Mercer. There MTM line yes. OTR No.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ In a recent posting on the Trad blog he talks about meeting the CEO of Brooks Brothers, who tells him that his 'beloved must-iron OCBDs' lose BB money.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe if they'd market them better, as we've been suggesting for years now...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Charles, don't do it! I was a big time supporter of LE HPs until I ordered the blue unistripe. I didn't want to believe what everyone was saying about the collars having shrunk dramatically. As soon as I opened the package, my heart sank and I immediately drove to Sears and returned it.


I bought a pink Hyde Park from the "On the Counter" listings and got it in yesterday. The shirt was marked Spring 2012, and had the exact same size collar as my vintage BB shirts. Maybe my LE shirt is pre-collar shrinkage?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I bought a pink Hyde Park from the "On the Counter" listings and got it in yesterday. The shirt was marked Spring 2012, and had the exact same size collar as my vintage BB shirts. Maybe my LE shirt is pre-collar shrinkage?


Yes, it is. My pink LE HP's collar, like yours, is just a hair smaller than current BB and was purchased last summer. The newest batch, that includes the uni-stripes, are about a half inch (IIRC) shorter than the collar on your pink OCBD.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Charles, don't do it! I was a big time supporter of LE HPs until I ordered the blue unistripe. I didn't want to believe what everyone was saying about the collars having shrunk dramatically. As soon as I opened the package, my heart sank and I immediately drove to Sears and returned it.


Too late! In any case, I need to see for myself. And to be honest, I have been coveting a pink uni stripe for so long there is no way i was not going to at least try it. I rarely sport a tie with an ocbd these days so it might might be fine. Easy enough to return in any case. I also wanted to note that I did get a red ocbd of sorts. BB had some non iron sport shirts in different colors this winter. Came with a colored golden fleece of course. Not my favorite I will say. I hate to say it, but I have become something of a heretic and gotten quite a few non iron's from BB. I like the dark colored sport shirts they offer in the winter. And I also like the basic and blue and white, etc, and most of what they call pinpoint, but not a fan of their broadcloth or oxford cloth non irons. The former are too thin and the latter are too confining. They don't breath and they don't stretch.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles Saturn - Please report back on the collar length of your HP. LE assured me via Twitter that there collars were 3 1/8 now. I am hesitant to believe it, but I would be very very happy to hear it.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I have just purged my closet of all non BB OCBDs. My present lineup includes 4 each white, blue, and blue/white uni stripe, and 2 each pink solid and burgundy uni stripe. Giving all equal wear means in a given week I'll wear one of the white, blue, blue white twice, and either the pink or burgundy stripe once. Having a job that requires suits every day and confining my suits to variations on charcoal and navy, this is enough variety to avoid a total "uniform" look. That being said, I do wish BB would reintroduce the "blazer stripe" oxford from years ago which was essentially a blue oxford solid with a fairly thick white stripe spaced about 1/2" apart. I'd also like to see the yellow/white and pink/white uni stripe again. I've tried the yellow and ecru solids but my coloring doesn't work with either.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Trip English said:


> What I'd really like to add to the old rotation is a "fun shirt" with patches of solid or uni-stripe oxford in different colors for the various panels of the shirt.


I was in J Press in Singapore yesterday and they have that exact shirt. They also had pink, yellow and green unistripe OCBDs. In alpha sizes and with a small logo on the pocket, but good quality cloth and the correct sized collar points, also with back button.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Brooksfan said:


> I do wish BB would reintroduce the "blazer stripe" oxford from years ago which was essentially a blue oxford solid with a fairly thick white stripe spaced about 1/2" apart. I'd also like to see the yellow/white and pink/white uni stripe again.


I miss the blazer stripe too, and tattersall.

I've seen yellow from J. Press recently. Both Lands End and Mercer have pink.

And red -- overdyed red from Gitman Vintage at Unionmade. There's other interesting stuff there too.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

LE is claiming the current HP's have a 3 1/8" collar? That's laughable. Both the shirts I purchased a couple of months ago were exactly 2.5".



oxford cloth button down said:


> Charles Saturn - Please report back on the collar length of your HP. LE assured me via Twitter that there collars were 3 1/8 now. I am hesitant to believe it, but I would be very very happy to hear it.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

2 7/8''. I was curious and measured the collar on a LE Super-pinpoint and it was 3''. Obviously, not a big difference, but I have always thought LE collars were too short. Like I said though. Not a deal beeaker if as a casual shirt. And not sure how useful a pink uni stripe is at the office anyway. Worse than the length is the linning. Its got a really stiff matrix.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Brooksfan said:


> I do wish BB would reintroduce the "blazer stripe" oxford from years ago which was essentially a blue oxford solid with a fairly thick white stripe spaced about 1/2" apart.


There were other colors, too. I wish I had a old catalog page to post.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

BiffBiffster said:


> There were other colors, too. I wish I had a old catalog page to post.


Perfect timing from HTJ with a catalog image from 1989 showing the famous white on blue blazer stripe but also pink on white and blue on peach.

I know there was also blue on yellow, double blue on yellow, and red on white.


----------

